# My First Slingshot Rifle



## clemsonguy1125 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well this is my first slingshot rifle. I know its not pretty but it works decent. It has little puncture power but great distance.My estimate when shooting marbles is 150 yards. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

cool contraption


----------



## clemsonguy1125 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, Im working on a hand held board cut now.


----------

